# Travelling using LR mobile



## rweather (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a CC subscription and have my main storage of photos at home on my computer.  I am presently travelling in Latin America and I transfer photos I take on my camera to my ipad. I used to upload the unedited photos to Dropbox then download them to my computer when I got home.  Now that I have Lightroom on my home computer and the mobile version on my ipad, I import the photos into Lightroom Mobile where I do some editing. I intend to let them sync to my desktop version of Lightroom and then move the photos to an appropriate folder on my hard drive.   I have noticed that these synced photos seem slightly smaller in size (less megabites) than the originals. Do I lose any significant quality from the photos?  Is this a good workflow system?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi rweather, welcome to the forum! Sorry for the delay replying. If they're syncing through Lightroom mobile, it's uploading the full raw file. Are you shooting raw or JPEG? I'm wondering if there's a slight difference in metadata, but I'll have to go back and check when I know which file format to test.


----------



## rweather (Jan 12, 2017)

I am shooting in JPEG as I use the Soney Cybershot which is small enough to carry on my belt.    


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2017)

Hmmmm, I've just checked some JPEGs uploaded by LRM and by Dropbox and the size is identical. I'd be happy to test one of your files uploaded to Dropbox, and try transferring it through LRM to see if I can reproduce a size difference that way.


----------



## rweather (Jan 12, 2017)

I can certainly send you a photo. However if you just tested the transfer through both LRM and Dropbox and found the files to be the same, maybe the difference was just a function of how Dropbox reported the file size and how my Apple computer at home reported it.  My main concern was to make sure that I would not lose any quality if I transfer my photos to my computer through LRM.     The workflow is camera to ipad camera roll, then imported to LRM, then synced to Lightroom on my home computer where it is saved to the hard drive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2017)

Ah yes, could be. Compare them when they're both back on your Mac.


----------

